# DTHM Pattern Show Standard



## HengBetta (Dec 13, 2015)

I love the branding. Overall colour I think is good.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aw he's beautiful! Is he yours?


----------



## HengBetta (Dec 13, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> Aw he's beautiful! Is he yours?


Yes. he currently resting in my house.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

He isn't really a BUtterfly, the colors are all over the place in his dorsal and anal. The color in the cadual 'could' be BF if all the colors where of equal thickness 33/33/33. And he isn't a multi either,his dorsal is close to multi, but multi's should have three colors, all flowing together, kind of like a water color painting. So he isn't really any show qual color  BUT I like his finnage! Form seems pretty good as well


----------

